# downloading pictures



## ASTUTE32 (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry chaps but have been searching how to download picures onto a thread. Cannot seem to find it can anyone point me in the right direction

much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Here you go


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/genie ... 0Vegas.jpg


----------

